# don't you hate that one guy..



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

that is just standing right on the trail? like cmon dude i gotta go through!:madmax:
just happened to me today, i had good speed ,i make a sharp turn and i brake so hard i nearly fell of my bike because some dudes right there in the middle of the trail


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe he just broke down/crashed? If that's not the case, yes, poor trail manors...


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

No different then driving your car...some people are selfish.. Now saying that if he didn't crash, break down......ect then all I have to say is, YOU CAN't fix stupid!!!!!


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> Maybe he just broke down/crashed? If that's not the case, yes, poor trail manors...


no he was actually texting


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Came up a couple guys while on a climb on my single speed. They were standing on the single track with bikes side by side looking at me muscle through some wet, rooty and slightly technical climb. I finally called out "coming between you" and they got the hint. 

The trails are fool of bone heads.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't you hate that one guy....

...who needs to find something to be outraged over?

Personally, I find it pretty difficult to be irritated at most anything while I'm out riding my bike. Maybe it's because I realize how lucky I am to be able to do it, and how many people out there don't have the means, motive or opportunity to do the same.

Outrage over interference with a leisure activity is purely a First World problem, plain and simple. Since this is the passion thread, I thought I'd add that little bit of perspective. Apologies if if causes outrage.:cornut:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Don't you hate that one guy....
> 
> ...who needs to find something to be outraged over?


Well glad you can be outraged over somebodies outrage.


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Don't you hate that one guy....
> 
> ...who needs to find something to be outraged over?
> 
> ...


u mad bro?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

What was the name of the organization in Get Smart - the anti-hate organization? Their motto - "We hate hate; hate it!"


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Don't you hate that one guy....
> 
> ...who needs to find something to be outraged over?
> 
> ...


What this guy says. I think some folks should chill out. Why get so mad because someone made you slow down? THE HORRORS!!!!!

Everyone spaces out sometimes. It was his turn. Someday it will be yours. Life will continue I'm sure.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Rock said:


> What this guy says. I think some folks should chill out. Why get so mad because someone made you slow down? THE HORRORS!!!!!
> 
> Everyone spaces out sometimes. It was his turn. Someday it will be yours. Life will continue I'm sure.


Well said. What I hate is the one guy shts on the floor in the single toilet bathroom. A guy in the middle of the trail is no big deal, unless he is taking a dump....


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a blessing to be tolerant. There are certainly lots of clueless people in this world that require tolerating. Lord knows Iv'e been one of them on more than one occasion.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Here in Korea , the reason they suck at driving cars is because they have only been doing it for 30-40 years, well after being out on the trails, I would say they have only been walking for the same amount of time.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

I treat all mid trail users like slalom posts. Carve your corner around them as hard as you can, and its ok to clip them with your shoulder just a bit.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I'd Enduro© right over that dude.

Seriously though, _you almost fell off your bike trying to stop for an unmoving person in the trail???_ What if it had been a rider coming the other way on the trail? This would have given you even less distance to stop.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Unless it turns out to be a woman who falls deeply in love with me and she has enough money for us both to stop working and travel the world riding MTB then it's OK.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

In my first xc race (for fun) I managed to get cramp in both front and back of my thighs in both legs at the same time! I was standing there in the middle of the track hoping no one came while I couldn't move in agony....luckily I managed to get out the way before any one came .


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Vespasianus said:


> A guy in the middle of the trail is no big deal, unless he is taking a dump....


Three weeks ago I came upon a guy standing in the middle of the trail, facing away from me, and taking a leak right on the trail. Come on, take a couple of steps to one side and aim for the bushes, people have to ride through that now!


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Once I got cactus needles stuck in a god awful part of my foot. Pedaling and standing even stung. I kind of pulled off the side of the trail but it was very narrow and brushy and cactusy on both sides off of it. I'm getting my shoe off and not a moment after I had stopped some assclown pulls up and is like " great place to stop huh?". I was livid! I started to cry right there in front of him. It was all very stressful.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

jjaguar said:


> Three weeks ago I came upon a guy standing in the middle of the trail, facing away from me, and taking a leak right on the trail. Come on, take a couple of steps to one side and aim for the bushes, people have to ride through that now!


What a jackwagon!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

Look at those moments as educational opportunities. It is definitely irritating to find a deuce on the trail (dog/horse/human). People, clean up after your animal or yourself...if you gotta go, take a little hike into the woods and bury it.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

On singletrack trails at my local spot I try to be courteous and do a little whistle to let them know I'm coming, say thanks and move on. Helps portray a positive image and all. Mostly the folks that think they are the only ones on the planet don't go much more than a mile from the parking areas, so I just try to avoid those spots.

I frequently string together road rides using our local rail trail as a connector and on the weekends that's a whole different ball game. I picture myself in a walking dead scenario and imagine I'm dodging zombies.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Vespasianus said:


> Well said. What I hate is the one guy shts on the floor in the single toilet bathroom. A guy in the middle of the trail is no big deal, unless he is taking a dump....


A mate of mine was at the department Christmas party when a dude rushed out of the dunny yelling for everyone to "check this out!". He and others witnessed artistic circular patterns of excrement covering all walls of the cube, floor to ceiling. Someone proclaimed, "Holy $hit, this guy's got an acrobatic arsehole!" Turns out is was someone disgruntled with a colostomy bag. Oddly, everyone has good memories of it.

So Vespa, enhance your calm and nicely ask kjlued for his blade.....


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Had someone blocking the middle of a downhill trail on my ride yesterday as I was quickly approaching a corner. I rang my incredibell but no reaction. It was a young lady hiker who decided it was getting too warm and decided to stop and put her long hair up in a pony tail. She re-adjusted it several times until it was just right. When she finally noticed that she was in my way, she was startled but apologized. I didn't mind watching... I mean waiting for her to allow me to pass. Cause I'm a nice guy like that.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

jjaguar said:


> Three weeks ago I came upon a guy standing in the middle of the trail, facing away from me, and taking a leak right on the trail. Come on, take a couple of steps to one side and aim for the bushes, people have to ride through that now!


Actually, one place we ride tends to have homeless people living in it. Never forgot one morning coming across a guy shtting next to the trail. He was pissed as hell (that we disturbed him!) and started chasing us - pants down. The last guy in our group was convinced he was throwing his sht at us.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

crutton said:


> no he was actually texting


I don't normally condone this type of conscious action, but you shoulda hit the guy. Who does that? Gotta stop and text my girl and be like I'm out riding, it's sooo cool! wtf


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Flucod said:


> This never happens to me, I just bunny hop them, once I bunny hopped a kid and a dog!
> 
> Sounds like you need to work on your tech skills, if you rode a 26" bike you would learn to ride properly.


With a 29er you can just roll over them.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

crutton said:


> no he was actually texting


Well that changes the whole game. I mean seriously, you don't expect him to ride and text?


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

Its warm and fuzzy to 'not care', but if you never care, bad behavior becomes more and more acceptable. Is courtesy now out-of-style?

Probably. That doesn't mean I don't try to practice it and appreciate it when I see some thrown my way. It also doesn't mean I don't shake my head at self-absorbed guys like in the OPs post.

It would be nice if people at least tried to pretend that they have some concern for others. 

Yet more evidence that cell/smart phones are more evil than good.

Modern credo seems to say Its all about me, meee, MEEEEE!


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

one of the trails I ride has a lot of people walking their dogs, without leashes. I wish instead of yelling at me about how friendly the dog is, they would yell at the dog about how unfriendly I am. not much worse on a hill climb or good descent than a dog just staring at you.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Almost hit a trail runner last ride. It was my fault for going fast on a downhill towards a corner with enough speed to just be barely able to avoid her when she emerged from the bushes blocking the view of the turn as I skidded off the trail in the dry conditions as she stared at her feet listening to music running directly at me deaf to the ringing of my bell. 

Luckily no trees or cactus right there so going off the wide trail wasn't really an issue. Plus I was almost stopped at that point.


My fault entirely.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

headphones+single track = bad idea.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I once had the audacity to stand on the trail for a minute while out hiking, shame on me! I would have deserved it had I been killed, or at least publicly flogged.

I suck.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

Unless its a Mountain biking specific trail you shouldnt even go into a ride with a mindset like that. Multi-use means families hiking or people walking dogs. Mountain biking is adrenaline pumping, I get it, but hiking is for people to unwind. 

Would you be so upset about a hiker not diving off the trail as you come ripping around a corner? I hope not.

Do you seriously never stop on the trail without dragging your bike off the trail?


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

ghkfk


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

To the Manor Born...

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

wizzer16 said:


> Unless its a Mountain biking specific trail you shouldnt even go into a ride with a mindset like that. Multi-use means families hiking or people walking dogs. Mountain biking is adrenaline pumping, I get it, but hiking is for people to unwind.
> 
> Would you be so upset about a hiker not diving off the trail as you come ripping around a corner? I hope not.
> 
> Do you seriously never stop on the trail without dragging your bike off the trail?


he was a biker dude and he was on his bike but standing with his legs over the bike right on the middle of the trail. 
and the trail i was on is bike only


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I was out last week on a trail and came around a bend and see this guy just walking, no bike.. Dead center of the trail. I say excuse me, nothing. Ride behind him a few more seconds, and my friend his gf and my gf catch up.. So now 4 of us are behind him. I flick my shifters, maybe he'll hear that and look? Nope. So I tap him on the shoulder, and he jumps and turns around scared shitless. He had headphones on, so i say thanks and keep going.. I don't know if I was outraged, it was kinda funny really. But he could have been hurt. You probably shouldn't walk through a mtb trail with both ear buds in

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

kjlued said:


> With a 29er you can just roll over them.


Hahaha......ha.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

crutton said:


> no he was actually texting


Nah bro, I'm calling big BS on this one. Your so full of ****, your eyes are brown. If he was in the middle of the trail texting, you have have added that little texting detail in the OP. But, someone comes up with a good excuse for why he might have been in the middle of the trail and all of a sudden the dude was texting. **** dude, how stupid do you think we are?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've lost count of the number of times I've encountered oblivious hikers/walkers, (lost) shakey riders on beater bikes, parents and kids stopping, riders merging without yielding etc etc .... all on clearly marked dh trails at my favorite bike park. 

Did they ruin my day... no. I don't see it that way at all. Those folks were ignorant and didn't see that their actions were dangerous to themselves or others. It's in my nature to warn them. In every situation, I acted accordingly (telling them to get off the trail because...) and never saw those folks again. And I continue to rip down the trails


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

This is why you gotta ride with lead knuckle gloves and sawblades attached to the back of your forearms. Or maybe a samurai sword. Somebody in your way? Cut 'em in half! Then you could put their head on a stake above a sign that says "no stopping on the trail!" Maybe writing a sign is going too far.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

The dude had clothes on right? So it couldn't have been that bad.



Naked dude in the middle of the trail, that's a different thing altogether.


----------



## soflotrailer (Apr 9, 2014)

I hate those guys blazing down the trails with their mind off in space. I was detered a lot when I first started riding by those people flying up on me raging down the trail. I get it, your skills are higher, but for the lower people who take their time it's pretty frustrating. They should have rage only trails instead of novice-advanced rating.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

shining_trapezoid said:


> This is why you gotta ride with lead knuckle gloves and sawblades attached to the back of your forearms. Or maybe a samurai sword. Somebody in your way? Cut 'em in half! Then you could put their head on a stake above a sign that says "no stopping on the trail!" Maybe writing a sign is going too far.


i use javelins. they double as great slalom gates with heads on 'em.


----------



## mora0022 (Jun 1, 2012)

Completely negligent snowboarder takes out two totally innocent skiers - Freeskier


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

soflotrailer said:


> I hate those guys blazing down the trails with their mind off in space. I was detered a lot when I first started riding by those people flying up on me raging down the trail. I get it, your skills are higher, but for the lower people who take their time it's pretty frustrating. They should have rage only trails instead of novice-advanced rating.


They don't know you why do they have to change their pace because of yours? There's more than enough trail for everyone. They pass, you keep going

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

mora0022 said:


> Completely negligent snowboarder takes out two totally innocent skiers - Freeskier


So, you should stand at the landing zone of a jump? That's where your stand? No. You stand on the edges of the trail. He didn't take them out, they took him out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

53119 said:


> i use javelins. they double as great slalom gates with heads on 'em.


Carrying javelins on a bike is kind of a hassle, but the multifunctionality is worth it.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

crutton said:


> no he was actually texting


you have my permission to track his a$$ down and biotch slap him silly.

You are supposed to be riding, not txting. I'd say leave the phone in the car, but it serves an emergency purpose


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't let any oblivious person 'ruin' my ride, but....

Why is it not a natural instinct to move to side of the trail if you are going to voluntarily stop?

I have never intentionally stopped and stood there with my bike in the middle of a trail. Never. Not once. Why would I? What is so hard about moving over a foot or two? Is it that exhausting to do so?

Its like drivers switching lanes with no signal. Is it that far of a reach to the turn stalk? Is it going to cause a cramp? No. Its just simple inconsideration. Why make an effort FOR somebody else? What's in it for ME?

And if its a part of the trail where there are no places to move over...don't stop!!

I have a friend who I ride very rarely with now because he HAS TO wear an earbud and just can't wait to read that critical text message. Gotta stop NOW and right here...in the middle of the trail. I've chastised him multiple times for it. Its completely embarrassing. I've had to push him off the trail at times.

Most offenders just can't think outside of themselves and probably won't ever change. 

However, I feel we need to remind them that the world doesn't revolve around them wherever possible. Ignoring/tolerating the behavior certainly won't change it.


----------



## mora0022 (Jun 1, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> So, you should stand at the landing zone of a jump? That's where your stand? No. You stand on the edges of the trail. He didn't take them out, they took him out.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


It's a joke headline.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

wizzer16 said:


> Unless its a Mountain biking specific trail you shouldnt even go into a ride with a mindset like that. Multi-use means families hiking or people walking dogs. Mountain biking is adrenaline pumping, I get it, but hiking is for people to unwind.
> 
> Would you be so upset about a hiker not diving off the trail as you come ripping around a corner? I hope not.
> 
> Do you seriously never stop on the trail without dragging your bike off the trail?


First off if I ever stop on the trail I am either 
a) Waiting for somebody to catch up. In which case I look for other users to make sure I am not in the way. 
b) Have a mechanical and pull off accordingly as to not block other trail users.

No to address people in my way.

Other trail users (runners, hikers, equestrians) don't bother me. I slow down for them, say hello, act courteous, etc. I respect their rights to the and try to impede their use as little as possible. I expect the same.

Somebody in the middle of the trail oblivious and selfishly ignoring other peoples rights to the trail in order to send text messages gets no respect from me and yes they deserve to be publicly shammed.

Hope the difference clears things up for you .


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, and if I slow down for a runner and announce myself but they fail to move because their headphones are in and they can't hear me, I blast through them. 

I am overly courteous to everyone until I realize that they are rude and then I am overly rude back.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

kjlued said:


> I am overly courteous to everyone until I realize that they are rude and then I am overly rude back.


Im gonna sound like a hippie here but try not to spread the rudeness/hate, instead, just squash it.

On topic, I sometimes have to stop on the trail and realize I am in the middle and move over, but I have never gotten in someones way. The thing that irritates me is when a person going downhill doesn't want to unclip or stop so they just go off trail and ride around in the grass. Because this always happens I usually am the one that unclips, puts a foot down, and takes the step aside.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I could be on a six foot wide trail, in the deep woods, with a half mile of trail visible to me in both directions, and I won't stop in the middle of the trail for fear of not hearing someone coming.

And in those moments, when there are no sounds of people, I soon become suspicious, and start checking trees to see if someone is hiding behind them, watching me.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

provin1327 said:


> Im gonna sound like a hippie here but try not to spread the rudeness/hate, instead, just squash it.


I hear what you are saying but sometimes it is better to smack the puppy on the nose so they learn a lesson.

If a runner keeps headphones in preventing their awareness to your presence and the blasted a couple times, maybe they will finally figure out to turn them down, take one out or better yet, just leave them at home.

Same for a guy texting on the trail. I get that sometimes it is necessary. I have a friend that is tech support and sometimes on call. Even though the text can wait, sometimes due to fading signals in the forest, you just need to answer it where you can. However step off the trail and do it. If I see it, I am going to yell coming through but I am not going to slow down a lot. Maybe he will learn that it is unacceptable practice and next time he will step off the trail to do it.

Or you can just go all hippie zen and they will keep doing it, Then someday when they are in the corner of gnarly downhill cause injury because somebody doesn't see them in time.
And before anyone says you can always inform them peacefully, try it a few times. It will eventually end you up in a fight.

Just an opinion of differences on how to handle a situation. I will agree that two wrongs don't make a right but it may prevent further wrongs in the future.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

I try to ride when others aren't there. Early morning, just before dark, after dark with lights. Last night's ride was in a wet fog, just before dark, so I figured there would be no one riding. I was wrong. At the top of the downhill section there were a few others around. To start the downhill section there is a stepdown, a small hit, a corner, a right hip, a left hip, a right hip and another left hip, all within about 100 yards. Many people including myself session this section, pushing back up after each run. A couple of guys there last night were calling their drop ins, which I thought was funny because they weren't hitting the stepdown and therefore had clear sight to see no one was below them. I joked with my buddy about them calling their drop in and he said at least they are being cautious. So I decide to call my drop in, especially because the stepdown which I was hitting doesn't have a clear line of sight, figured these guys might be pushing back up. I hit the stepdown, small hit, come around the corner, start hitting the hips jumps and here they are walking their bikes side by side in front of the last hip. They had a good 50 yards to figure out I was coming, but continued to block the trail. So I stopped short of hitting the last hip. I thought it was funny that they cared enough to call their drop in, but were oblivious to the fact that I was coming on them, when I also called my drop in. Basically, it does no good to call your drop in if others aren't paying attention anyway.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well said Willie. 

Yes: there are morons on the trail, just like there are morons in front of your computers. 

The only thing I get irritated at when I am riding is my diet over the past 25 years and the incessant clicking and ticking of my drivetrain and rear wheel. 

Cheers to Willie for putting this in perspective!

Br80


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I honestly think this is so simple! Courtesy and Respect go BOTH ways. Riders/Hikers/Equestrian/Cell Addicts/etc. 

If you don't have respect, you simply don't get any back, and you treat others as you want to be treated. 

Sh**t, now who sounds like a hippie??


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Br80 said:


> Well said Willie.
> 
> Yes: there are morons on the trail, just like there are morons in front of your computers.


The difference is that the morons on the trail can actually effect your ride and even get somebody hurt. You can't choose to not have them in your way.

Morons on the computer you can simply ignore if you so chose.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> I honestly think this is so simple! Courtesy and Respect go BOTH ways. Riders/Hikers/Equestrian/Cell Addicts/etc.
> 
> If you don't have respect, you simply don't get any back, and you treat others as you want to be treated.
> 
> Sh**t, now who sounds like a hippie??


Exactly and it isn't being a hippie.


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Nah bro, I'm calling big BS on this one. Your so full of ****, your eyes are brown. If he was in the middle of the trail texting, you have have added that little texting detail in the OP. But, someone comes up with a good excuse for why he might have been in the middle of the trail and all of a sudden the dude was texting. **** dude, how stupid do you think we are?


yo shut the **** up stop hating you goofy mother****er


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't stand running into this instant crowd on the trail. 
1) Get on your bike and ride the trail, then you won't be in my way.
2) If you want to stand there and watch others ride move yourselves and your bikes well off the trail, don't make me squeeze through your group.
3) Don't assume you know what line I am taking.
4) Don't tell me when I can go when you're standing in my line, insinuating that I should go around you


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I had two fun hikers, one I was peddling slowly behind , trailing about 5 feet and he stopped, I startled him and he almost swung on me. Was wearing headphones, not a clue what was around him. 

Second hiker, headphones again, trailing him on single track and he stopped (figured he finally heard me) uphill with roots , tire slipped and I crashed. Was trapped against a tree, what fun. Then he walked off, didn't know I was behind him. 

A few other encounters, the normal. Most Koreans seem to hike with there heads buried far up their a.....


----------



## Brycetron (Mar 27, 2012)

I know that I personally and a fairly courteous rider. Often looking behind me just to make sure someone faster isn't coming along. I am out there to have fun and don't want to ruin someone else's fun because I'm in the way. After all, plenty of riders are faster. If I have to stop for any reason I am off to the side of the trail.

I want to expect that most people are courteous in some form or another but we all know that doesn't happen. People on public shared trails that wear headphones is what kills me. Making not even an attempt to hear whats around them.


----------



## RenoFuelex7 (May 10, 2014)

This to me is why trails should not be mixed use trails, hikers using headphones who do not choose to use one side of trail only are a nuisance , stop being lazy and just walk on the left or right side of trail do not assume your the only people using the trail, they all want us to use bells to warn of our presence on the trail but refuse to pay attention to their surroundings? And to me other cyclists who have to stop on trail for any reason I myself assume any moment someone else can come up behind or in front of me I get to as far as possible to one side of trail and keep an eye out while I am hydrating or adjusting my bike etc.


----------



## rileyjamesb (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sure at times I've been bothered by people stopped and blocking the trail, but it's not something I remember for long. I can't remember a specific instance.

What do remember though, are the people who yell at me for yielding right away to them, when I had right of way. In the 15+ years I've been mountain biking, this has happened 3 times. Specifically, I've been yelled at by riders coming downhill, when as the upward bound rider, I moved aside. 

The last time it happened, a large group was coming down hill, and I was slogging along at a recovery pace. I didn't know what the group was going to do. I didn't know them or what their abilities were. Since I was at the bottom of the climb, I stepped aside. The leader yelled at me, saying "uphill direction has right of way." Frankly, it wasn't really clear that he was going to yield at all as he blasted by.

This just doesn't make any sense to me. If I'm just slogging uphill at a slow pace, I'm happy to move aside and let another rider enjoy an unfettered descent. Even if I did assert my right away, I might not enjoy them blasting by me as close as they dare. Maybe I'm enjoying their descent vicariously, and want to stop and watch.

In general I believe in sticking to right of way rules, because it's confusing if people make up rules as they go. Still, I don't think it's unreasonable for a right of way rider to yield on occasion.

For example, many other times, a slow rider allows an overtaking rider to pass. When this occurs, the overtaking rider is always grateful. If the slow rider doesn't yield, that's basically the case the original poster brought up.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

crutton said:


> that is just standing right on the trail? like cmon dude i gotta go through!:madmax:
> just happened to me today, i had good speed ,i make a sharp turn and i brake so hard i nearly fell of my bike because some dudes right there in the middle of the trail


Poor trail manners on your part pal for not being aware that another rider could be coming your way that you couldnt see and slowing down just in case.

well admitted.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

dagenhay said:


> I can't stand running into this instant crowd on the trail.
> 1) Get on your bike and ride the trail, then you won't be in my way.
> 2) If you want to stand there and watch others ride move yourselves and your bikes well off the trail, don't make me squeeze through your group.
> 3) Don't assume you know what line I am taking.
> ...


Me me me me me me my...

A perfect example of the lack of tolerance for other trail users that creates every bit of trail conflict that exists.

I was disc golfing the other day when a perfect analog of yourself was angry at a noob that was not aware of "disc golf etiquette" DISC GOLF!!! I was embarrassed for the guy, misguided as he was.

At some point you lose sight of the point of recreation, and in your case respect for others trying to enjoy the same thing that you are. The trail does not belong to you. It could be as easy as you slightly adjusting your line. If the presence of other trail users is really affecting you enjoyment on the trail, then ride earlier (or later) or find your own hillside and build your own trail so you can be all by yourself. The rest of us will continue to ride amongst each other in a more perfect harmony without you.

Cheers!


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

kjlued said:


> The difference is that the morons on the trail can actually effect your ride and even get somebody hurt. You can't choose to not have them in your way.
> 
> Morons on the computer you can simply ignore if you so chose.


You said it yourself: "you can't choose to not have them in your way." Exactly! its what's called an "objective hazard" and its a part of riding on public trails. Lots of things can injure you on the trail; you do your best to mitigate them and move on having the most fun you possibly can. That's the point isn't it? Otherwise we could all stay on our treadmills in the garage.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

The best is when that one guy has fkn earphones in and cant hear you! GAH RAGE!


----------



## Jfondell (Dec 23, 2013)

The Dumb asses that go the wrong way on directional trails!


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

terrasmak said:


> Most Koreans seem to hike with there heads buried far up their a.....


Wow, we went from "hating one guy" to this???


----------



## onegearaddict (May 16, 2013)

The more you ride, the more you'll get used to some of the rude, and sometimes downright crazy trail behavior you come across.

A couple years back I was 'enjoying' a notoriously long and painful climb on a local trail when I came across a group of about 15-20 Indians (from India, not Native Americans) hiking in what I can only assume was tradition Indian clothing; colorful dresses, sandals, slacks, blazers, etc.... Considering we were in the middle of the Pennsylvanian wilderness on one of the most popular mountain bike trail networks in the state, you can image how out of place these folks were.

They were all very polite, and moved to the side as I huffed and puffed my way through. As I'm almost through the group I hear one of them say "Good Job, High-Five!" and he literally holds his hand up in front of me as I was riding past. Never being one to ignore a heart felt "Five!" request I obliged.

To this day the most surreal and bizarre cycling experience I have ever had.


----------



## djandyszontagh (Apr 4, 2007)

My pet peeve is when people smoke cigarettes at the trail. Selfish basters.


----------



## djandyszontagh (Apr 4, 2007)

My pet peeve is when people smoke cigarettes at the trail. Selfish basters.


----------



## fatwheels (Jan 24, 2010)

During practice race run, was coming down mountain doing 15-20 mph, two geniuses in a blind corner decided to have little conversation sitting on the bikes, blocking the entire trail. Tried to avoid the riders by going around them, but the positioned themselves so there was only a tree to ride into. Went into tree at 15 mph, and wheel went boom. Would later wack wheel back into place, and continue to ride the rest of the day with cracked rim. (not as aggressively, never got to do race run). Either way, if your blocking the trail, and you know people are doing practice race runs right and left down it, get the hell out of the way of the trail.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Br80 said:


> A perfect example of the lack of tolerance for other trail users that creates every bit of trail conflict that exists.


Maybe I should clarify, I didn't actually say those things to them. I didn't say one word to them. I stopped, waited until they moved enough for me to squeeze by them. In fact, the guy whose hand is on the left of the picture told me when I could go. So I tolerated them, I went around them. So how do you see this as trail conflict? I didn't say anything to them, they moved some, I rode the rest of the way around them. What do you define as trail conflict, me not liking how others ride or stand around.

Far from a perfect example of lack of tolerance.



Br80 said:


> The trail does not belong to you. It could be as easy as you slightly adjusting your line. If the presence of other trail users is really affecting you enjoyment on the trail, then ride earlier (or later) or find your own hillside and build your own trail so you can be all by yourself. The rest of us will continue to ride amongst each other in a more perfect harmony without you.


Never said the trail belongs to me. *I did adjust my line to go around them.* However, why should I have to adjust my line to accomodate them but they don't need to move to accomodate me?

I do ride early and late to avoid crowds. I rode at 7am and 7pm today. I have helped build the features on this trail and I know for a fact that none of these guys have helped. It's on private land and neither them, myself or you have any right to tell someone they can't ride it. I've never told anyone not to ride here. You on the other hand have told me to find my own hillside.

So how long does someone get to claim ignorance as a noob? This crew has been coming 10-20 riders for over 2 years that I've seen. They've yet to learn any trail etiquette. And I don't plan to teach them it, I follow the common sense trail etiquette and you can't teach someone common sense.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

kickhorse said:


> Wow, we went from "hating one guy" to this???


Because that 1 guy is 80% of the people on my local trails. I think I'm going yo start riding only at night shortly


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The loop by my house would be really dangerous if people stopped in the middle of it and gathered. There are points where you can move off the trail, but I've seen people just standing in the middle of a rooty and rocky incline and that ****ing sucks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

dagenhay said:


> Maybe I should clarify, I didn't actually blah blah blah...


I'll clarify too...lol

I didn't say it was a trail conflict. Re read my post.

The lack of tolerance I was referring to was your post...my perception of your apparent poor attitude and (maybe arbitrarily, but) reflected in your reputation.

They don't have to move to accommodate you because you didn't ask them too. Its a social skill called "conversation".

Telling you to find your own hillside was not telling you not to ride anywhere. I don't know, or care to know where you ride. I was merely suggesting that you find peace in some solitude. But I am super pleased to hear that this is a privately owned trail. I usually only ride on public trails.

If you are not going to pass along what's obviously an empirical understanding of "trail etiquette", than who will? Its the experienced trail user's responsibility to mentor the inexperienced (or ignorant). Whether its a diplomatic conversation to explain why someone's behavior is dangerous to other trail users, or just a quick and tactful comment. Some people do not come with common sense. Its an unfortunate fact of life.

Br80


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

kickhorse said:


> Wow, we went from "hating one guy" to this???


It only seems bad until you realize his statement was based on location and not race. (He is in Korea)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me realize how fortunate I am to live in a reasonably populated area. Some of the trails described here sound like they could do with traffic signals and on/off ramps, I could stop and play a game of chess in the middle of the trails I ride.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

kjlued said:


> It only seems bad until you realize his statement was based on location and not race. (He is in Korea)


100% correct and if they were in the USA, they may feel the same about the way we are. I don't know how they could think that, but they probably would.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

wizzer16 said:


> Do you seriously never stop on the trail without dragging your bike off the trail?


No I don't. I really don't understand why it's so hard to find an appropriate place to pull off the trail and do whatever you want to do. I definitely agree with the OP that it's super annoying. Right up there with people that race/chase unknowing riders.

We aren't talking about hikers, runners, break downs, or crashes. We're talking about that guy or group of guys that are stopped mid trail for no real good reason. If there is room for me to ride off the trail around you, there is enough room for you to get off the trail. You say drag like it's some crazy amount of work beyond the actual riding off road. If you're going slower than everyone else, the courteous thing is allow people to pass where appropriate/safe.

If someone is crashed or broken I'll offer them help or ask if he/she is OK. It's all just part of being a courteous person. These are the same guys who just ride past a crash or a break down with "That sucks", eyes forward.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

crutton said:


> that is just standing right on the trail? like cmon dude i gotta go through!:madmax:
> just happened to me today, i had good speed ,i make a sharp turn and i brake so hard i nearly fell of my bike because some dudes right there in the middle of the trail


AZ, what are you doing over here in Passion?


----------



## Antknee29 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Thanks Moonshine...*

Moonshine - I, for one, appreciate you speaking up. I agree, it's painful when someone does this but on rare occasion I find myself violating some kind of trail code simply b/c I'm experiencing an adrenaline stoke, forgetting all etiquette, and become totally self-centered. So, apologies in advance to my MTB brothers and sisters. If I block your trail please just assume I'm blinded by the high. I would never purposefully interrupt your stoke - but I may do it by accident.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The vast majority of the time, people do these sorts of things by accident more than by design. It rarely because they're just trying to be obnoxious.


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

I really hope those two knuckleheads realized their wrong, and apologized. You could have been hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

Flucod said:


> This never happens to me, I just bunny hop them, once I bunny hopped a kid and a dog!
> 
> Sounds like you need to work on your tech skills, if you rode a 26" bike you would learn to ride properly.


Ohh boy... This is just asking for trouble..lol



MSU Alum said:


> The vast majority of the time, people do these sorts of things by accident more than by design. It rarely because they're just trying to be obnoxious.


Yeah, but ignorance is still no excuse. The fact you are walking obliviously on a trail does not make it OK. This to me is being ignorant of your surroundings.
Be oblivious in your own house, but when you are in public places that can involve others, pay the frick attention! It's a little thing called courtesy.

Lastly, if it's either run into someone or off the trail into a tree. I'm gonna brace to plow them. Same as what i would do in my car. You go off the road and hit a tree and your the only one left with damage that you have to pay for. Nope. not this guy!


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

I hate when i hear people complain about useless crap. I would love to be on a trail right now, I work in the oil field 12hrs a day 7days a week so anytime i get to hit a trail is a blessing and dont care if someone gets in my way. I will just go around and enjoy the other hundreds of miles of trail there not on


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

jamesd1980 said:


> I hate when i hear people complain about useless crap. I would love to be on a trail right now, I work in the oil field 12hrs a day 7days a week so anytime i get to hit a trail is a blessing and dont care if someone gets in my way. I will just go around and enjoy the other hundreds of miles of trail there not on


So you show your hatred for people venting about their first world problems by venting your first world problem.

On the flip side, there is some guy out there that would feel just having a job is a blessing and they wouldn't care if they had to spend 12 hours a day 7 days a week on an oil rig.

FYI as said in prior posts and shown by the pictures above, people who are oblivious of their surroundings standing on the trails and blocking it are a danger to other trail users. That being said, it really isn't useless to get upset about it. For somebody like me who has a physical job it could cause me to be out of work and then I would be one of those guys just wishing I had a job.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

MSU Alum said:


> The vast majority of the time, people do these sorts of things by accident more than by design. It rarely because they're just trying to be obnoxious.


Well said. Allot of folks who dont ride, dont realize what they are doing to those who do. Just chill and have fun, we all F up here and there.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

onegearaddict said:


> As I'm almost through the group I hear one of them say "Good Job, High-Five!" and he literally holds his hand up in front of me as I was riding past. Never being one to ignore a heart felt "Five!" request I obliged.
> 
> To this day the most surreal and bizarre cycling experience I have ever had.


Awesome.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

onegearaddict said:


> As I'm almost through the group I hear one of them say "Good Job, High-Five!" and he literally holds his hand up in front of me as I was riding past. Never being one to ignore a heart felt "Five!" request I obliged.


I was road riding once when I heard, "Nice BRO! High Five!" I was like "what?" and looked to my left and there was someone on a Suzuki GSXR 600 holding it out there. It was pretty awesome 20 mph high five.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Fvck that, I am going to cut the next mother fvcker that ruins my flow.


This made me literally lol.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

We have trail days for our scout troop, and I am often riding with 10-12 scouts and 2-3 other leaders. I take the head of the group to control speed and have become so used to calling out corners and giving advance notice to people standing on the trail that I do it all the time. Headphone type doesn't matter when you speak up, they will hear you if you are trying to be heard. Other than trail noobs that can get confused at first, a loud "CLEAR THE TRAIL, PLEASE!" will do exactly that 99.5% of the time. Most riders that linger around a favorite section are respectful of those that are riding through.

You've got to put effort into it. Specific needs should be expressed, and never assume they know what to do. For example, if I plan to hit a berm in a corner, I tell them to clear the berm and trail. At time when stopped we can forget our positioning on the trail, so I might as a group to move to the inside, or let them know which line I am taking, etc.


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

generally speaking, if you think everybody around you is an ash hole, you're probably the ash hole.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

BlueFinn510 said:


> generally speaking, if you think everybody around you is an ash hole, you're probably the ash hole.


You've given me a lot to think about...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It's not just one guy. It's a conspiracy led by the same group of people who will roll through a stop sign like they're in a hurry, then drive in front of you at less than the posted speed limit.

We've passed, and passed through, all kinds of bird watchers, hikers with dogs on 20ft. leashes, motorcycle trail riders, even other MTBers traveling in the same direction. They're everywhere. It's just another aspect of riding.

-F


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

crutton said:


> that is just standing right on the trail? like cmon dude i gotta go through!:madmax:
> just happened to me today, i had good speed ,i make a sharp turn and i brake so hard i nearly fell of my bike because some dudes right there in the middle of the trail


I wonder about those..... might be so new to biking they have no sense of well-being. Were it me, I'd think about a rider ripping through trails and potentially hitting me. There was a fatal bike/pedestrian crash I read of in MI a few years ago.

I might even caution them by giving that example since it sounds more like I care about them getting hurt than them being an arrogant d-weed (which might be exactly what they are). 
After that word of caution, it's probably smart to remind them that even if they don't get hurt in a mishap, the other rider could be hurt trying to avoid them .... 
*unless*

that rider is smart enough to know they could use him to cushion their crash !! lol


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

crutton said:


> no he was actually texting


 Well there you go. Obviously you've never tried to text from the edge of the trail, it's really hard. Conversely, riding off the trail is really what mountain biking is all about. I'm not trying to take sides here, but I did see his post "Don't you hate guys who insist on riding on the trail when you're texting." and he makes a lot of really valid points. I think we can all learn something about earning the trust and respect of our fellow bikers here.

(Can hardly keep a straight face typing this.)


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

The 'one guy' for me is the a-hole who refuses to budge even a little and let me pass, even after multiple "pardon me"s. To refuse to yield (even a little) b/c you don't like mountain bikers is all the excuse I need to buzz your arse.

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

MTBeing said:


> The 'one guy' for me is the a-hole who refuses to budge even a little and let me pass, even after multiple "pardon me"s. To refuse to yield (even a little) b/c you don't like mountain bikers is all the excuse I need to buzz your arse.
> 
> Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


 Hope you crashed on the edge of the trail while crashing. I hate it when guys text and crash in the middle of the trail.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no problem using stupid people who put me in danger as cushions. I do it biking, snowboarding, and I've attempted to while driving but they get all scared and move over. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

He probably is also the "one" guy that is just irresponsible in every way, that gets other mtn bikers kicked out from trails, parking spots, hang outs, etc.

Example:

- parks, and invites his filthy buddies to park, at relatively unused corner of retail area that tolerates parking there, only to leave filth, from leaving it littered (forgotten water bottles, wrappers, bits of vegetation), with dirt, mud, oil, latex/sealant, and whatever else shedding off of bike and rider, to acting defensive and hostile (like an a-hole) when confronted by those pointing it out. Takes for granted the people that go and clean that up. 

Some people have not yet learned how to be civilized...


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate guys who agree with some other guys about different things, wait....I meant to say I like guys who disagree with other guys about stuff. I think. Mainly I don't want to be considered a hater. I hate those guys....


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

That one person that ... lets their dog **** on the trail or path and doesn't bother to be intelligent enough to pick it up, you either ride through it or step on it and take it home with you.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I rolled up on a hiker yesterday who had her music so loud she couldn't hear me yelling "excuse me" as loud as I could and I was 3 feet behind her. Had to get off my bike and tap her on the shoulder which scared the crap outta her. I still said excuse me and she stepped aside. Im alright with sharing the trail but jeez keep your music at a reasonably low volume

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

provin1327 said:


> I rolled up on a hiker yesterday who had her music so loud she couldn't hear me yelling "excuse me" as loud as I could and I was 3 feet behind her. Had to get off my bike and tap her on the shoulder which scared the crap outta her. I still said excuse me and she stepped aside. Im alright with sharing the trail buy jeez keep your music at a reasonably low volume
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


 Urban version of the same story. Rolled up on two guys wearing their shorts halfway down and I yelled a couple times then I just rode around them. Apparently caught off guard, one guy was yelling that I needed a horn and the other was saying I better show more respect next time I pass. Really? Can you maintain 20 miles/hour and chase me down with your baggies on? Just proves that the original concept for Mad Max came from cyclists on trails.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't see what all the fuss is about. If I come up on someone on the trail, I usually stop and chat for a bit. Maybe pull out a couple beers, and roll on 20 minutes later having made a new friend that day. Works great with everyone, dog walkers, trail runners, horse back riders, other mountain bikers. The only resistance you'll get is from Lycra wearing strava guys. Those guys, I just wish them a good day as their backs disappear into the distance.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

We don't take kindly to folks who don't take kindly!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

BobbyWilliams said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is about. If I come up on someone on the trail, I usually stop and chat for a bit. Maybe pull out a couple beers, and roll on 20 minutes later having made a new friend that day. Works great with everyone, dog walkers, trail runners, horse back riders, other mountain bikers. The only resistance you'll get is from Lycra wearing strava guys. Those guys, I just wish them a good day as their backs disappear into the distance.


That's funny. 
I think some of the fuss is about those that are more out for the ride or workout and feel it's aloof if not ignorant to walk three people wide and blatantly create road blocks. 
On the other hand, if on a trail being shared and appropriately used by hikers or joggers, and dog walkers or ?? , I understand that bikes using it as a high speed training circuit may invite some of their own troubles as well as fuel the fire that many have about bicyclists in general. Some of these issues are shared with a similar angst on motorcycle forums as well.

I wouldn't go halfway on the short chat and offering a beer though. I'd rent a couch so we could relax in comfort. One that's wide enough to shut down the trail completely.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

BobbyWilliams said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is about. If I come up on someone on the trail, I usually stop and chat for a bit. Maybe pull out a couple beers, and roll on 20 minutes later having made a new friend that day. Works great with everyone, dog walkers, trail runners, horse back riders, other mountain bikers. The only resistance you'll get is from Lycra wearing strava guys. Those guys, I just wish them a good day as their backs disappear into the distance.


Whereabouts do you ride kind sir? Ive been seeking a beer mule for some time and you seem to fit the bill!


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm laughing my ass off while I read through this thread because all I can think of is how badly people seem to be missing the point here. Remember this old thing?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Do I move up the courtesy food chain if I'm riding this?


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Do I move up the courtesy food chain if I'm riding this?
> View attachment 895474


Yeah, as long as poop doesn't come out of the back!!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Shutter Jim said:


> I'm laughing my ass off while I read through this thread because all I can think of is how badly people seem to be missing the point here. Remember this old thing?
> 
> View attachment 895473


Is it the point they are missing or the sign ?? 

If it works as good as the Don't leave doggy doo signs, they ought to save their money.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

Shutter Jim said:


> I'm laughing my ass off while I read through this thread because all I can think of is how badly people seem to be missing the point here. Remember this old thing?
> 
> View attachment 895473


 SJ, I don't think the original thread has to do with yielding as much as it does with access. I gladly yield to horses and hikers (with or without the Rucksack and Hiking pole) but that's a two way exchange. They have to (when conditions allow) create a path for other trail users to go around. I'll yield to an individual or group walking single file down single track, I do object when they walk 3-4 abreast and force me to leave the trail. Same with other cyclists, if I can't pass because the trail is too narrow I'll gladly wait, just don't lay your bike sideways across a 3' trail so you can change a tube unless you want your bike bunny-hopped (which the Fargo does really well by the way). You point is taken though and we do have an obligation to represent.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Do I move up the courtesy food chain if I'm riding this?
> View attachment 895474


Anyone riding that thing definitely has the right of way over anyone! :lol:


----------



## KR65 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shutter Jim said:


> I'm laughing my ass off while I read through this thread because all I can think of is how badly people seem to be missing the point here. Remember this old thing?
> 
> View attachment 895473


I don't know if it's an "old" sign because I've seen them posted on trails here in CO while on recent rides.

Unless I totally misunderstood your post, which is always a possibility. If so, disregard my comment. :blush:


----------



## foxhound.rank (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, I gotta defend the other guy in this case. I just had a pretty bad crash and had to make stops here and there to get the blood out of my mouth. I stopped and suddenly this douche was yelling from behind me and almost ran into me. Sorry, but if you ride on public trails, there will be other people. If that bothers you, then you have to buy a couple of acres and make your own trails. People may have to stop for various reasons. In my case, my least problem was if other bikers might have to slow down and go around me. I was busy getting leaves and wood out of my wound.

Later, I heard the guy in the parking lot joking about how he almost ran over a child and how he lost his "awesome speed" because of the kid. Although 90% of people on this trail use it for biking, it is a public trail and others are allowed on it as well. Again, if this bothers you that much, you gotta ride on your own property. 

P.s.: If I would not have had this crash that forced me to experience the perspective of the person who is actually stopping on the trail, then I would probably be on your side. Lol


----------



## idoc (Mar 27, 2014)

Foxhound,

I totally agree with your perspective even if it is a new one! I was out riding over the weekend with my fiance, my buddy, and his gf. We were on a shorter ride but it was really hot and we take lots of breaks when we are out with the girls. The girls are very courteous riders - they know they are slow uphill and downhill and do not hesitate to move out of the way. Towards the end of the ride we are on a flat fire road heading back to the parking lot. We are pulling over to the right into some shade for a quick breather and a guy comes from behind us and hit me on my right side as he skids past. First of all, how do you hit someone on a quadruple wide track? Secondly how do you hit someone from behind? Lastly, why was he trying to pass me on the right? The incident could have been avoided if he was riding under control and announced his presence. I love meeting other people out on the trail and I fully understand that trials are multi-use where I ride but I don't understand why people ride like this. The most frustrating part is that he never said anything. Even after he skidded into me he just looked at me and then rode off. Not sure if he was embarrassed, nervous, or pissed but he never said sorry or anything. Thanks for reading my rant, I am just frustrated by how things went down


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

crutton said:


> that is just standing right on the trail? like cmon dude i gotta go through!:madmax:
> just happened to me today, i had good speed ,i make a sharp turn and i brake so hard i nearly fell of my bike because some dudes right there in the middle of the trail


Was this during a race? Public or private trails?

Sounds like you need to ride at a speed where you are not a hazard to other people. People do all sorts of goofy stuff on the trails.

Don't be a hater.


----------



## idoc (Mar 27, 2014)

Shark said:


> Was this during a race? Public or private trails?
> 
> Sounds like you need to ride at a speed where you are not a hazard to other people. People do all sorts of goofy stuff on the trails.
> 
> Don't be a hater.


This was a Sunday afternoon, public trails, open fire road. We were headed towards a shade tree. I don't understand how you hit someone riding in the same direction as you on an open fire road. I think that is just careless and rude. We were pulling over to wait for the girls, how could I have ridden any differently?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I always thought that, while not as fun as it could be, mountain bikers should attempt to only ride at a speed that allows them to brake within the distance they can see. Keeps you and other trail users from getting jacked. I'm guessing that the OP on page one hadn't seen anyone else on the trail if they were hauling ace when they came around the corner, so just as stupid as it is to ride to fast into a blind corner, it is silly to stand in the middle of the trail, but the guy standing in the middle of the trail probably hadn't seen anyone around so thought it was fine to stop there.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry, I was posting about the original post. I didn't get to the end.


Let me make my post more clear!



idoc said:


> This was a Sunday afternoon, public trails, open fire road. We were headed towards a shade tree. I don't understand how you hit someone riding in the same direction as you on an open fire road. I think that is just careless and rude. We were pulling over to wait for the girls, how could I have ridden any differently?


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that one guy annoying? Yes. But you can't control others - just yourself. And to that end, you are responsible for your actions.

Stopping in the middle of a trail can be bad; not being able to stop is even worse - regardless of the reason. You don't know why someone is stopped there, and let's face it, it doesn't really matter. Running into someone sucks - for all parties involved. 

I love speed; I love racing; I love raging, but I know when to turn it off. A race it time to turn it on; a popular trail on a weekend is time to turn it off. 

Case and point (I'm going to vent - 2 years later and this still gets to me). I was riding at 18 road in Fruita, PBR, with a group of friends. If you've ridden there, you know this is an amazing trail but it sees a lot of traffic from a lot of different abilities so you have to still be able to stop and ride in control. It also sees a ridiculous amount of traffic.

A friend was riding in front of me; she clipped something at full speed - not exactly sure what happened - but she went up, over, and down hard, skidding a little ways down the trail. She was bleeding, her bike was a mess, she wasn't moving and when she started moving, she started screaming. I got off my bike (not caring about ettiquette), ran to her and began to assess the situation. It didn't take long to move her and our bikes off the trail ( a few minutes, tops), but in those few minutes, we were almost hit several times. One gentleman actually came within feet of hitting us - he just couldn't stop, skidded off the trail and around, cursing as he rode away (still trying to get a strava PR no doubt). I was yelling the entire time around the corner "Slow down; rider down." In those few moments, maybe 6-8 people rode past us, each came up suddenly, barely braked in time, and acted offended that someone would dare fall and "mess up" their downhill. Luckily she was okay; she was cut up and banged up but nothing was broken and we slowly rode back down to camp. To this day, it was the most negative experience I've ever had on a bike. Was it annoying that a few peps had to slow down and wait a second while I helped my friend off the trail. Yep. But do you know what the most important thing in that moment was? Hint: it wasn't their downhill rush. 

I go as fast as I can stop - for any reason. Period.


----------



## foxhound.rank (Jun 9, 2014)

Idoc,

I am a girl, but I usually go very fast. And do stupid things, as my 40 stitches in my mouth are proof of it. However, I totally agree that there is no such thing as the "only-fast-bikers" law. If people have to stop, then darn, they have to stop. If hikers and slower bikers want to use the trail, so be it. The guy who hit you sounds like the idiot who almost ran into me and the little kid. He was a douche through and through. When I fell and was sitting at the side of the trail bleeding like crazy, neither him nor his douche friends stopped. Not that I wanted them to (pride n stuff), but I feel like it is just common sense. I even stop for turtles...


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> One gentleman actually came within feet of hitting us - he just couldn't stop, skidded off the trail and around, cursing as he rode away (still trying to get a strava PR no doubt). I was yelling the entire time around the corner "Slow down; rider down." In those few moments, maybe 6-8 people rode past us, each came up suddenly, barely braked in time, and acted offended that someone would dare fall and "mess up" their downhill.


I've been mountain biking long enough that I remember a time when we would get super-stoked to meet another trail rider! Back in the "good ol' days" we always slowed down and asked if they needed help if they were stopped, and we definately stopped and asked if they needed anything if we saw them wrecked, or working on their bike.

For some reason I still do that. . . and I use Strava.

That's why I try to always follow one of my personal biggest rules in life: Stay away from Colorado.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

unrooted said:


> For some reason I still do that. . . and I use Strava.
> 
> That's why I try to always follow one of my personal biggest rules in life: Stay away from Colorado.


Hey, there are still amazing people and riders out here in Colorado. And many of us do use strava. In Crested Butte, I've yet to have a bad experience. Most times, people have been kind, helpful, compassionate, etc. I think it's a formula: weekend crowds + people from out of town who aren't familiar with the trail systems + people annoyed at people from out of town x3 people with something to prove x2 crowd mentality = bad behavior

I've met most of my best friends on the trail (a big shout out to the lovely rider who helped a member of our group reassemble her chain; you are a rock star and I still owe you many beers); I hope to meet a lot more this summer. I also hope that everyone plays nice, rides hard, and stops when its needed.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

unrooted said:


> Stay away from Colorado.


 Lol. No d-bags in Cali, eh? Pure genius.

-1


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

jugdish said:


> Lol. No d-bags in Cali, eh? Pure genius.
> 
> -1


The only d-bags in Cali are visitors from Rad-o.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

Slee_Stack said:


> Its warm and fuzzy to 'not care', but if you never care, bad behavior becomes more and more acceptable. Is courtesy now out-of-style?
> 
> Probably. That doesn't mean I don't try to practice it and appreciate it when I see some thrown my way. It also doesn't mean I don't shake my head at self-absorbed guys like in the OPs post.
> 
> ...


empathy is a rapidly fading emotion...


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

BlueFinn510 said:


> one of the trails I ride has a lot of people walking their dogs, without leashes. I wish instead of yelling at me about how friendly the dog is, they would yell at the dog about how unfriendly I am. not much worse on a hill climb or good descent than a dog just staring at you.


Animals have the right of way. What if it was a turkey or fawn or a hawk? Get over yourself..


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

All depends on context. Was the guy broken down, exhausted, injured? If not, then he is a tool, but you could solve the problem by a polite "hello". Sometimes people space out (myself included),,it happens.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I was out last week on a trail and came around a bend and see this guy just walking, no bike.. Dead center of the trail. I say excuse me, nothing. Ride behind him a few more seconds, and my friend his gf and my gf catch up.. So now 4 of us are behind him. I flick my shifters, maybe he'll hear that and look? Nope. So I tap him on the shoulder, and he jumps and turns around scared shitless. He had headphones on, so i say thanks and keep going.. I don't know if I was outraged, it was kinda funny really. But he could have been hurt. You probably shouldn't walk through a mtb trail with both ear buds in
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


You gotta be a real douche to listen to music while hiking anyways. Listen to nature FFS!


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

skankingbiker said:


> All depends on context. Was the guy broken down, exhausted, injured? If not, then he is a tool, but you could solve the problem by a polite "hello". Sometimes people space out (myself included),,it happens.


True, he might have been a tool, but do you really have time to evaluate this and make a decision prior to stopping? Do his intentions impact your choice? The reality is when you come up on someone, you don't have the time to determine if their situation warrants their position or not, whether or not it's justified.

Whether he's a tool or someone in need of aid, you still stop, wait a second, and then get going again. If you are really annoyed, you can start a forum and grumble about it in virtual reality.

Spacing out happens. We all do things that we know we shouldn't often by accident.

Sharing is caring. Especially when it comes to trail use.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

kjlued said:


> Oh yeah, and if I slow down for a runner and announce myself but they fail to move because their headphones are in and they can't hear me, I blast through them.
> 
> I am overly courteous to everyone until I realize that they are rude and then I am overly rude back.


It's a win win...


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

anyone that posts on MTBR I just crashed my brains out and the doctor says not to ride for 2 weeks what should I do? Theres one every week!

Guess I got my old guy grump on but DAMN!!!!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Came up on a couple with two beach cruisers leaned up on a tree...

They slipped into the woods from the hi-voltage power line jeep trail...

They had no Idea they were standing on a MTB singletrack...

I was at speed and came banking into that turn, Laughin so dang hard I pissed myself,, 

You figure out what they were doing while he was standing there
dead center of the trail,,,,


----------



## NumbaKruncha (Dec 11, 2013)

Was riding in a State Park last weekend. Got to the lloonnggg downhill back to the lot. Came around a corner going pretty fast, and 2 park rangers were hiking. I put on the brakes, in complete control, and had plenty of room to stop before I reached them if needed.

My brakes are LOUD. It is so annoying. They are (hope you're sitting) Avid, on a 2013 carbon Stumpy. As soon as the brake howl began the rangers freaked-the-f-out. Waving their arms yelling, "Slow down, slow down". I rolled by them saying "I'm in control, my brakes are just loud".

So - what were we talking about? I love mtn biking.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

We are talking about that one guy. Well I was out biking and just happened to be behind a casual mountain biker who bought into the xtream mountain biking culture and started his pre-ride by carb loading bluegreen mountain dew and god only knows what kind of nachos, tacos, and chulupas from taco bell. Lets just say this biker was not that good on the climbs, but as I approached him downwind I was choking for oxygen as he was crop dusting the trail with every pedal stroke. One of the hardest climbs of my life, as I crested the hill the cheese pickup line “I wish I was your bike seat” just got cheeser and could not help but laugh. Don’t be that guy.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

This is only appropriate if you have a Pike fork.



shining_trapezoid said:


> Carrying javelins on a bike is kind of a hassle, but the multifunctionality is worth it.
> View attachment 891799


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

June Bug said:


> This is only appropriate if you have a Pike fork.


Murdered out.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

NumbaKruncha said:


> My brakes are LOUD. It is so annoying. They are (hope you're sitting) Avid, on a 2013 carbon Stumpy. As soon as the brake howl began the rangers freaked-the-f-out. Waving their arms yelling, "Slow down, slow down". I rolled by them saying "I'm in control, my brakes are just loud".


Just tell the Rangers that you found bear bells to be ineffective. Your bear siren is much more useful for informing EVERYONE of your presence. LOL. I love my Avids.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll add three to the list: 

I hate the three folks who were walking along the trail 3 abreast, chatting with each other and listening to music with earbuds at the same time. No, not because they were spanning the entire 9' wide trail or wouldn't move until I rode right behind them and yelled (for the third time). No, I hate them because they them proceeded to call me an "inconsiderate piece of S$%&." Not to argue, but were I inconsiderate I'd have just bowled one over and been on my way. There's always next time. 

The next "guys I hate" are the rider/smokers that were clustered along the trailside creading a big cloud of smoke for me to ride through. If there's a big clearing, go a few feet off the trail.

Finally, the paving crew last night that was tearing up a road that intersects my trail home. I'm all for fixing the streets, but you can't create a mile long no crossing zone and act all surprised when a dude on a Fargo jumps your "barrier tape" on their ride home. I did appreciate the detailed explaination of why the road was closed and how the tape was there for my protection they yelled as I rode off. I'm so looking forward to doing the same thing on my Paragon this afternoon (they might not yell if they think I'm the same guy).


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2014)

Forster said:


> I'll add three to the list:
> 
> I hate the three folks who were walking along the trail 3 abreast, chatting with each other and listening to music with earbuds at the same time. No, not because they were spanning the entire 9' wide trail or wouldn't move until I rode right behind them and yelled (for the third time). No, I hate them because they them proceeded to call me an "inconsiderate piece of S$%&." Not to argue, but were I inconsiderate I'd have just bowled one over and been on my way. There's always next time.
> 
> ...


Smoking riders? I thought they were all dead by now..


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

idoc said:


> This was a Sunday afternoon, public trails, open fire road. We were headed towards a shade tree. I don't understand how you hit someone riding in the same direction as you on an open fire road.


Target fixation .... Maybe a newb looking at what he wanted to avoid hitting.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Forster said:


> I'll add three to the list:
> 
> I hate the three folks who were walking along the trail 3 abreast, chatting with each other and listening to music with earbuds at the same time. No, not because they were spanning the entire 9' wide trail or wouldn't move until I rode right behind them and yelled (for the third time). No, I hate them because they them proceeded to call me an "inconsiderate piece of S$%&." Not to argue, but were I inconsiderate I'd have just bowled one over and been on my way. There's always next time.


I'd be tempted stop and let them know how considerate and in control any rider is that alllows them to block a trail without a trip to the hospital. It's a one time offer though because I can't speak to the consideration, control or ability of the next 40 riders that come through here in the next hour or two.
Oh, btw, you do keep a cell phone and ID / Emerg contact info on you ...... right ?

Colorado has plenty of signage for the roads and highways advising slower traffic stay right. (Law) Seems like an applicable idea for the trails too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

Along the lines of the guy who won't move over to let you merge onto the Interstate. That guy will never move over if he's a State Trooper heading to a semi-truck crash. One of Nebraska's luckiest motorists was merging onto I-80 (left side merge lane) and nearly ran into a trooper heading to a crash (trooper was passing a Semi). After a loud honk and some yelling at his window, our hero found himself alongside one of Nebraska's finest (funny how he missed the lights and sirens). Things worked out okay. The motorist locked up his brakes on the emergency lane (hence the name) and the Trooper beat the life flight helicopter to the accident.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

crutton said:


> no he was actually texting


Don't have this problem in Pisgah and DuPont. Phones don't work there. Maybe they were newbs. You could have stopped and let them know it was dangerous to congregate in the middle of the trail.

I only read the first page of this post and saw the comments about trail etiquette. I'll agree that it is going away in a lot of people. I was riding up a two mile climb yesterday evening and had to pull over for 8 bikers because they would not even move to one side of the trail. Thought they deserved to stay in the center. The last rider I encountered saw me from above and stopped until I climbed by. I graciously thanked him though I could have used the rest. I don't mind pulling over, especially if I'm climbing, but it is nice to have the same done for you from time to time.

Sometimes here it seems that when riders put on race kits to ride they think everyone should yield to them no matter what. A little courtesy can go a long way. On the other hand, I think that if you decide to climb up a classic downhill when there is a way around to the top, then you need to let the riders have fun. Trails are a two way street that require a little understanding at times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

scmtbiker said:


> Sometimes here it seems that when riders put on race kits to ride they think everyone should yield to them no matter what. A little courtesy can go a long way. On the other hand, I think that if you decide to climb up a classic downhill when there is a way around to the top, then you need to let the riders have fun. Trails are a two way street that require a little understanding at times.


I had that yesterday on the Fargo. I was an a rails-to-trails and a race kitted road bike comes whizzing by about an inch from my handlebars with no warning and then pulled right in front (maybe 6" of clearance). Well the Fargo is no road bike, but with cross bike tires and a little "pissed off" it will catch a road bike on gravel. Funny thing, as unnerving as it is to have some jackass try to cut you off on a trail, it's apparently more unnerving to have some jackass on a Fargo ride up on you and lock their rear tire up. The WTF look was totally worth riding a mile past my turn.


----------



## Appalachian_Kamper (Jul 18, 2014)

Forster said:


> I'll add three to the list:
> 
> The next "guys I hate" are the rider/smokers that were clustered along the trailside creading a big cloud of smoke for me to ride through. If there's a big clearing, go a few feet off the trail.


I love hearing people who eat GMO foods cooked on non-stick pans that drink chemical laiden water, as well as all the petrochemicals used to grow the food as well as the plastics that line/touch all our food whilst driving about on the roadways where automobiles are the number one cause of deaths to people under the age of forty whilst inhaling all the fumes from car exhaust, and dressing in clothing made from petrochemicals complain about catching a whiff or two of "second hand smoke."

People who annoy me would be the uninformed propagandized minions who need to Bloke up!

Appalachian_Kamper


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

Appalachian_Kamper said:


> I love hearing people who eat GMO foods cooked on non-stick pans that drink chemical laiden water, as well as all the petrochemicals used to grow the food as well as the plastics that line/touch all our food whilst driving about on the roadways where automobiles are the number one cause of deaths to people under the age of forty whilst inhaling all the fumes from car exhaust, and dressing in clothing made from petrochemicals complain about catching a whiff or two of "second hand smoke."
> 
> People who annoy me would be the uninformed propagandized minions who need to Bloke up!
> 
> Appalachian_Kamper


 AK you assume much not in evidence. Since you don't mind that sort of thing, why don't you post your rides ahead of time and I'll try and take a dump along your route. Shouldn't offend you, just a little smell and mess, nothing too offensive.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate that one guy that makes everyone on the ride late. He never has spare parts or tools, doesn't take care of his bike, breaks something on every ride, and just doesn't care if he holds anyone up. Yep, I hate that guy


----------



## Appalachian_Kamper (Jul 18, 2014)

Forster said:


> AK you assume much not in evidence. Since you don't mind that sort of thing, why don't you post your rides ahead of time and I'll try and take a dump along your route. Shouldn't offend you, just a little smell and mess, nothing too offensive.


I "assume much not in evidence..." It's all around you, me, and everybody else in the states. What I spoke of and the fact that you find cigarette smoke offensive enough to write about it in this forum because it's your personal pet peeve and can find nothing worse to write about, yet many unavoidable things around you/us/everybody that are worse, which I pointed out, don't seem to bother you is rather ironic... It also smacks of somebody who believes in the lies that all forms of media perpetuate in all facets of our lives.

I ride nearly every day on the "Swatara State Park" railroad trail. I ride the entire length. It's clearly marked, and you shouldn't find any difficulty in finding it. However, I'm sorry to report that since you seem to think my running into fecal matter would upset me, it won't. The trail I ride is full of horses. At times, there are cavalcades of want to be equestrians in training from the local stable, so not only is the trail littered with huge piles of "horse apples," but also, they tear up the trail, so the 10 mile ride out is smooth, but the ride back after John Wayne's cavalry rides through feels much the same as riding on a washboard. Do I like it, no, but it's not my property, they've free and clear access the same as me, and I just deal with it.

I'm mostly a road cyclist, and when I ride in the southern part of the county, the road's torn up and full of "horse apples" because I'm in Pennsylvania Dutch Country.

Cheers,
Appalachian Kamper


----------



## Clbryant1981 (Aug 6, 2014)

I hate that one guy that orders a better meal than me at a restaurant. When the food comes and mine isn't as good as I hoped I stare at his and think, it could have been mine.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That happened to my friend in Brooklyn.. We went to this place that we saw on tv that beer batters burgers and he accidently ordered a beet burger. So I split mine with him cause I'm a truly awesome friend. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

years ago a friend and I were riding the uphill part of a trail, we were within 500 feet of the top and a girl jumps out of the bushes and yells "STOP" we were so out of breath from the climb we were not able to give he a piece of our minds....... I think the look on our faces were enough.... one of the people with her told her they should go and get out of our way before we kicked there arse....lol


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Worst was overweight middle-aged lady hiker I came upon who was squatting bare-assed and peeing all over the trail. Ewww.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

It's been 4 days since the last rant. Is everyone out riding? Has the vast well of complaints been completely drained? Don't be that one guy!


----------



## Mason (Aug 8, 2014)

I have one... I ride Alum Creek State Park which has 2 Mountain Bike specific trails. The trails surround a large lake that is popular with fishermen so they will occasionally use parts of the trail to access their fishing hole (no big deal). 

The other day I was coming around a corner and nearly crashed because a fisherman had stacked up a cooler, tackle box, rods, and folding chairs right in the middle of the trail. Fortunately it took him a minute to get back so I had a moment to find my inner peace before he returned.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

I live in a rural mountainous area with literally hundreds of miles of trails so usually never see many trail user's BUT when I do I always yield .

I remember only one incident where I was straddling my bike in the middle of the trail "climb" talking to some CUTE female hiker's when this biker approached and started hollering loudly " SERIOUSLY DUDE, LIKE GIVE UP SOME TRAIL DUDE " I apologized as he went by.

After talking " flirting " for several more minutes I proceeded up the climb only to run into this biker huffing, puffing and weaving in granny......Inches from his back tire I hollered " SERIOUSLY DUDE - LIKE DUDE MAYBE KNITTING IS YOUR THING ".

True story. lol


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Damn, I think if half of ya'll rode trails around here, I'd take up golf just to avoid you. And I thought road warriors and strav*******s were the worst, whew buddy. Ride and let ride, there's more out there than the 6 inches in front of your face.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I want to get one of those aerosol cans with horns that they use to call half time at LaCross games. I'm thinking like four of them if I could push four buttons at once.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I was biking back after a nice blat around the trails... Road is up and down and quite windy ^^ I was gaining a head of steam on a down portion of road and at the next turn and rise there were 3 ladies out for a walk. I'm a good 30 metres away and call out "excuse me!" Two of the ladies were taking up half of the road (big ladies) they took one step towards the side. My line in/out was rather sharp and my momentum was still substantial. My back wheel got a bit sideways trying to get around them.

Maybe I shoulda yelled "M-O-O-ve over!"

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I shouldn't let things bother me so much. It is really easy to get an ambulance onto the trail where I ride, I shouldn't complain about people who block the whole trail. There are well marked entrances for ambulances all along the main road(Burlington Fire Dept Trail Entrance). I've had to ride around crashed bikes and ambulances, it's really not an issue, not like its out in the middle of nowhere like where you guys ride. Plus, I get dirty looks from people when I talk to them, you know, I make obnoxious pleasantries with them saying things like "On your left". I have no right to make conversation with these people, and their looks let me know it.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

targnik said:


> I was biking back after a nice blat around the trails... Road is up and down and quite windy ^^ I was gaining a head of steam on a down portion of road and at the next turn and rise there were 3 ladies out for a walk. I'm a good 30 metres away and call out "excuse me!" Two of the ladies were taking up half of the road (big ladies) they took one step towards the side. My line in/out was rather sharp and my momentum was still substantial. My back wheel got a bit sideways trying to get around them.
> 
> Maybe I shoulda yelled "M-O-O-ve over!"
> 
> Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


 This type of behavior is why parks do not want bikes on public trails that are to be shared by everybody. Good job scaring them with your sideways drift, instead of slowing down and greeting them just a tad, you chose to be an [email protected]@hole acting like you think the trail is only for you. Maybe you personally should MOVE to your backyard.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

1362 said:


> This type of behavior is why parks do not want bikes on public trails that are to be shared by everybody. Good job scaring them with your sideways drift, instead of slowing down and greeting them just a tad, you chose to be an [email protected]@hole acting like you think the trail is only for you. Maybe you personally should MOVE to your backyard.


Was on a road you knob end!! They were lucky it wasn't a car, otherwise they would have been run over. Pedestrians don't have the right to walk in the middle of the road.

Troll elsewhere :0wner-0perator:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't you hate that one guy...

On a horse? yes. Yes I do.

When literally every other trail user, biker or hiker, or runner, or dog walker, has to yield to you in such an extreme manner as to actually leave the trailway so your ultra skittish, thousand pound animal can pass safely without hurting or killing either of us, and thanks me by dropping 5 pounds of **** in the middle of the trail, you are a nuisance.

I hate you.

Edit: The only thing worse than a guy on a horse is several guys on horses. Something about superiority in numbers unfailingly enables them to have the audacity to give ME the mean-mug when I make some noise by dragging my bike 10 feet off the trail into the weeds (cactus here in AZ). I swear they expect me to bow and scrape and apologize for being on 'their' trail.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

targnik said:


> Was on a road you knob end!! They were lucky it wasn't a car, otherwise they would have been run over. Pedestrians don't have the right to walk in the middle of the road.
> 
> Troll elsewhere :0wner-0perator:


to err is human... to face plant is frickin hilarious! Can I say my Bad? Stand corrected.


----------



## KingDome (Sep 23, 2014)

I know trail etiquette and try to teach my kids to try to look out for the other person first. That being said, I know I have made people made just because I was not using my head or just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I believe that everything happens for a reason and we don't know what that reason is but some one could be watching out for you. You have to take it in stride. It takes all kinds to make this world go around. That's life.

I look at it like this: If you could go back in time and do over, and that guy was not in your way to slow you down, that could have been the time you hit that one rock at a high speed, throw you into a spin and you break your collar bone. So the one that was watching over you, not only saved your life and/or career, but also tested your patience. Did you pass?


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

KingDome said:


> I know trail etiquette and try to teach my kids to try to look out for the other person first. That being said, I know I have made people made just because I was not using my head or just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I believe that everything happens for a reason and we don't know what that reason is but some one could be watching out for you. You have to take it in stride. It takes all kinds to make this world go around. That's life.
> 
> I look at it like this: If you could go back in time and do over, and that guy was not in your way to slow you down, that could have been the time you hit that one rock at a high speed, throw you into a spin and you break your collar bone. So the one that was watching over you, not only saved your life and/or career, but also tested your patience. Did you pass?


HAH! I like this one. I'm so obsessed with people walking on the wrong side of the trail that I made a woman move once who was leaning on the fence looking at the water. Turned out it was a lady I knew from my job driving sports charters, I had actually sat with her at games and talked to her. What a dope.


----------

